
A Kingdom for a Horse: Kokpar and the Future of Kazakhstan - Thevet
http://www.vqronline.org/reporting-articles/2017/07/kingdom-horse
======
danielvf
Video of a game, for those interested.

[https://youtu.be/dT9Ir12_j8U](https://youtu.be/dT9Ir12_j8U)

